# Steelies w/Winter Tires



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm thinking 16" Steelies (Black) & Firestone Winterforce 

Tire:
Firestone*Winterforce

Steelies: 
16X6.5 New Steel Wheel Black Painted

Also what if I skip the whole TPMS, will my car aways freak out without them?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Pass on the Winterforce tires and get the Blizzaks. They're far more suitable for these conditions and the kind of snow and ice we get up in northern IL. I've had Blizzaks ln my Cruze all winter and they were awesome today. I had absolutely no trouble getting around or stopping quickly.

You can get the steelies for just under $200 shipped for the set on gmpartsdirect.com. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I have a set of steelies sitting in my garage right now, i'll give them to you for 150. PM for details if you're interested. Also got 2012 LS hubcaps and the lugnuts for em if you want.


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Pass on the Winterforce tires and get the Blizzaks. They're far more suitable for these conditions and the kind of snow and ice we get up in northern IL. I've had Blizzaks ln my Cruze all winter and they were awesome today. I had absolutely no trouble getting around or stopping quickly.
> 
> You can get the steelies for just under $200 shipped for the set on gmpartsdirect.com.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App



You please provide a link to the wheels on this site? I can't seem to locate them. 

Thanks


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

CruzeDFB said:


> So I just got the LTZ 2013 and it honestly sucks in snow!


Really? I never had an issue with the Michelins in snow other than the noise.


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

ErikBEggs said:


> Really? I never had an issue with the Michelins in snow other than the noise.


Yeah, I'm sadly not impressed with the stock tires. I have no problem adding winter tires next season.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Cheapo General Artic Altimax have worked great for me.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I follow .....YOU.......


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I put the new yes new RFD....by XXX cicular free so the roll in this new snow just fine ..some say those tires are sweet as pie .....IDGAF.......


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

CruzeDFB said:


> You please provide a link to the wheels on this site? I can't seem to locate them.
> 
> Thanks


GM Parts Direct: Your direct source for Genuine GM Parts



ErikBEggs said:


> Really? I never had an issue with the Michelins in snow other than the noise.


You also live in an urban area that gets flooded with salt before flurries begin to fall. 



brian v said:


> I follow .....YOU.......


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Steelies with just about any winter tire will make the Cruze go through the snow that much better. I like the Nokian Hakka R's on my Cruze since they can deliver great fuel economy and road manners along with great snow/ice grip. They also have the same compound the whole way through, so they don't degrade in performance like some Blizzaks do once the Blizzak's "special" compound is worn away.


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone!!! 

I'll look during the summer, maybe the price will be lower on the tires and wheels. Pretty sure this might be the last large snowfall of the season.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

*Begin*



XtremeRevolution said:


> GM Parts Direct: Your direct source for Genuine GM Parts
> 
> 
> 
> You also live in an urban area that gets flooded with salt before flurries begin to fall.


 ..........




IF my tittle is FIRST and, I am always LAST,Whom am I....the square root of 64 ..quick.
What is a HALO flight ? ? ?


----------

